# Livery around Warrington area...



## wench (7 June 2013)

Looks like I might be going to Warrington with work, not exactly sure which bit, however wondered if anyone could recommend a yard that meets the following:

Either instructor to help me with young green horse. Or allow outside instructors in. 

Reasonable hacking and school 

Competitions on site or within hacking distance real bonus.

Happy for a livery yard, or a pro to base my horsewith


----------



## Foxford (7 June 2013)

It's a pretty big town with many distinct areas that you wouldn't want to be crossing in rush hour! Any specifics or where you'll be commuting to and from? There are tons of yards to the north/ m62 area, eg croft. Also a few to the west in daresbury. You'll find what you're looking for I'm sure.


----------



## BlairandAzria (7 June 2013)

Like foxford says it really depends on which side of Warrington you're based, as it will make a massive difference to where you want to stable. 

Are you looking for DIY? Or full?


----------



## wench (7 June 2013)

Full would be best


----------



## Gleeful Imp (7 June 2013)

I must admit I look jealously at Joanne shaw's yard and facilities, maybe worth a look? I think it's red house stables.


----------



## HayleyUK (7 June 2013)

Mary Marsh?


----------



## wench (25 June 2013)

Done some more research and my working area would be Birchwood... anything near to that as possible would be great...

Can anyone also give me any ideas of if there are any decent competition centres in the areas


----------



## Elsiecat (25 June 2013)

Birchwood, I'd be looking croft way


----------



## horsesatemymoney (25 June 2013)

There is Sue Sutcliffes in Croft and also Adrian Marshes plus Niky Layton at Cockshot Farm. Mary Marshe is not far from Birchwood it is Rixton (6 miles away ish) Also Northfield at Burtonwood again not far from Birchwood. Most of these have websites I'd think. Good luck, very close to Robinson's and Derby House!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (25 June 2013)

Sorry- always dressage at croft riding centre, lots of things at bold heath (20 mins away) plus numerous local shows.


----------



## BlairandAzria (26 June 2013)

Bold Heath are currently advertising for livery. It's a competition yard and riding school.


----------



## BlairandAzria (26 June 2013)

Willow park opposite bold Heath is also supposed to be a decent yard.


----------



## wench (27 June 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone... had the interview today so all fingers crossed I get the job, the area looks absolutely perfect for me and my horse!!!


----------



## festivalgem (6 July 2013)

try Arley Moss equestrian. www.arleymossequestrian.co.uk.  Has everything you want just off junction 20 M6.  Its about 15-20 mins to birchwood depending on traffic.


----------



## SultanaRama (30 July 2013)

Gleeful Imp said:



			I must admit I look jealously at Joanne shaw's yard and facilities, maybe worth a look? I think it's red house stables.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't put a moose on that yard


----------



## dollface (31 July 2013)

SultanaRama said:



			Wouldn't put a moose on that yard
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask why? Pm if you like


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

Hi Wench, Could you PM me any really good full-livery yards that you found please ? Thankyou


----------

